# Books



## kardar2 (Jul 7, 2014)

Holly books batman. Every time I go to buy a book(s) I can not find any they are always sold out. I guess I will have to start waking up at midnight and looking on the web.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

What book(s) were you looking for? 

Have you tried Amazon?


----------



## kardar2 (Jul 7, 2014)

Oh finally found it Infusion volume 2 by JD


----------



## kardar2 (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah I could not find it on Amozon but finally found it. I kept going to paracord planet but they was always sold out.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm glad you found the book.


----------



## kardar2 (Jul 7, 2014)

Okay guys and Gals
I received my book
Paracord fusion ties vol.2 but I was hoping to find patterns for dog leashes. Is there other books that you would suggest


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

kardar2 said:


> Okay guys and Gals
> I received my book
> Paracord fusion ties vol.2 but I was hoping to find patterns for dog leashes. Is there other books that you would suggest


I don't know of any books with collar and leash patterns using paracord. 

Try searching on eBay and YouTube for patterns.


----------

